# Aston Hall Hospital, revisit March 2008



## ashless (Mar 4, 2008)

Well my patience was rewarded with the tinyest of access points being opened to the Hydrotherapy/meeting hall at Aston thanks to the local kids. And yes, i did get stuck halfway out when exiting _after_ i'd dropped by bag out first so i kinda comitted myself to getting my ass out! 






The pool.












Good thing i wasn't in an emergency!




This was cool, but it was a tiny room and i couldn't fit the whole mural in, fisheye lens next on the purchase list methinks!








The meeting hall/theatre thingy.




The block wooden floor was suffering from damp and buckling. This kinda reminded me of cartoon moles when they're burrowing!




Entrance to large underground structure, i didn't go too far as i was by myself, will be exploring further next time!









While i was there i wandered over to the rather foreboding "Secure unit" set back from the other buildings with quite a hefty fence surrounding most of it. Every door in this place was a heavyweight "fire door" with pretty substantial locks on every one, compared to the lower internal security of the lower risk accomodation blocks.




Sure enough the locals had been ripping out anything of scrap value.




Trashed bathroom




Room filled with kids toys.....and porn! Almost every room was brightly decorated and had an air of the surreal about it.




Mirror shot!





Lastly this place right at the back of the site.




Commission plaque inside




This room seemed to be a homage to angst filled teeny punk rock, bless em! I wish i could of got it all in, floor to ceiling of song lyrics, quite a sight actually!


----------



## no1rich (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Aston Hall Hospital, revisit 4/03/2008*

Hey great pics. Shame you could'nt get into the secure unit though. Some of them will have 3+ main security doors before your into the main wards! Hope you get some more good shots when you go back. Shame the pools not full....


----------



## ashless (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Aston Hall Hospital, revisit 4/03/2008*



no1rich said:


> Hey great pics. Shame you could'nt get into the secure unit though. Some of them will have 3+ main security doors before your into the main wards! Hope you get some more good shots when you go back. Shame the pools not full....



Oh i got in chap, all the internal doors were open! All the shots of the accomodation rooms are from the secure unit


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like it was worth that tight squeese  the pool is great


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like you had a good explore at this place. Thanks for sharing your pics 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2008)

ashless said:


> The block wooden floor was suffering from damp and buckling. This kinda reminded me of cartoon moles when they're burrowing!



   That's really funny!
Very interesting explore and excellent pics, ashless. Great-looking building and lots to see inside by the look of it.


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 4, 2008)

nice pics dude am i playing rottweiler next time?


----------



## no1rich (Mar 5, 2008)

What was the place for! Its gonna be weird when the unit I work at close's (if it ever does), I'll make sure I keep my keys though


----------



## Pete (Mar 5, 2008)

no1rich said:


> What was the place for!



It was a hospital for people with learning disabilities, hence the hydrotherapy pool etc.

Pete


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 5, 2008)

Good report there dude!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 5, 2008)

Love that hydro pool, that looks in excellent condition, and love seeing the mural. Glad you managed to get in there. And glad you managed to get out again lmao. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## johno23 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice report and pics mate,still loads to see.you didnt scare any pikeys there then??


----------



## sneaker (Mar 5, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> Nice report and pics mate,still loads to see.you didnt scare any pikeys there then??



I am surprised to see that parquet floor is still there and has not been nicked yet!. Nice one mate.


----------



## mineme (Mar 6, 2008)

wow grrrreat pics the hall / theatre really does look a mess now it used to be v nice when i did a few shows there and the pool looks in good nick.


----------



## ashless (Mar 6, 2008)

You did a few shows there? Cool! Yea i bet it was nice when it was un-chavved.

This scenery drape scared the bejesus out of me when my torch just lit up the "radiation hazard" bit! It took me a full few seconds before the logical part of my brain caught up!


----------



## mineme (Mar 6, 2008)

yes it was nice i did the shows there about 12 years ago as part of a am dram group that were based in Aston on Trent. i also worked there once based in the kitchens don't know if you realised but this was where all the food was prep for all derby and surrounding areas hospitals was done then it was frozen then sent to which ever hospital needed the food. the chavs look like they have had some fun there since it closed some years ago i thought it had all gone but obviously not. i also heard that it was going to be turned it posh flats/private accommodation.


----------



## alphauk101 (Mar 10, 2008)

nice to see some pics of inside unchavved areas good work, we were there for about 30mins b4 we got turfed wud have loved to get in some of them other areas welldone
by the police lol


[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/362547d52daeebbba.jpg]



[/lb]


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2008)

Great report, real nice pics too. Hats off for doing it on your own too.


----------



## paulfwb (Aug 3, 2008)

*Aston Hall Hospital*

I once worked there! It is shocking to see such waist.
Mrs Thatcher can be thenked for starting the rot.
Paul


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeay, you got to see the pool! *jealous*  Good pics!


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 3, 2008)

nice report mate...looks like you found quite a few open buildings.


----------



## thompski (Aug 3, 2008)

I went back the other out of curiosity, pretty much everything was open (they'd ripped the main doors off to the hall) and it was a complete state - the kids have had a right party in there!


----------

